# Word of the Day - Lynchnobite



## debodun (Jan 1, 2021)

Lynchnobite - someone who works at night and sleeps during the day.

A person that has a swing shift job might be required to become a lynchnobite at times.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 1, 2021)

I can't imagine what an unhealthy lifestyle being a lynchnobite would be.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2021)

There are many lynchnobites living at our apt. complex; some have to take these odd-hours jobs to survive.  I don't think I'd like it but I have never had to be a lynchnobite so I don't know.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jan 2, 2021)

Working at a steel mill  turned   my husband  into  a lynchnobite


----------

